# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Skischuh

## noox

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich in meinem Skischuh nicht mehr g'scheid drinnen stehe. Entweder er ist zu locker, sodass ich die Fersen ziemlich weit nach oben gehen kann, wenn ich mich vorlehne, oder es ist äußerst unangenehm fest. Ich vermute mal, dass die Ursache der Innenschuh ist, der ziemlich zusammengedrückt ist. Nur fahr ich erst seit letztem Jahr mehr. Ich schätze, dass ich  mit dem Schuh ca. 40 Skitage/Halbtage drauf habe. Im ersten bis zweiten Jahr hatte ich Probleme  mit Druckstellen. Dann hat er 2-3 Jahre gut gepasst (ca. 5 Skitage pro Jahr). Und seit letztem Jahr ist er viel zu weich. 

Ich hab so einen mittelmäßigen Schuh. Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ein eher besserer. Salomon Performa, außerdem steht noch drauf: CF, Sensifit, Alu Customfit. 

Ist das normal? Kann man dagegen was machen? Wenn ich mir einen neuen Skischuh kaufe - was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

----------


## DasMatti

Servus,

also ich kenn mich bei Salomon im speziellen nicht aus, aber es gibt schon arg unterschiedliche Schuhe. Hatte zu erst welche von Nordica...die sind nach 2 Jahren kaputt gewesen (auch zu klein). Andererseits fährt mein Dad noch Schuhe die mitlerweile fast 12 Jahre alt sind - allerdings waren das auch teure, geschäumte....also schon eher obere Grenze.

Könnt mir von daher schon vorstellen, das ein Skischuh nach 3-4Jahren bissl aus der Form geht. Vielleicht liegts auch bissl am Kunststoff, das der nich mehr so flexibel ist oder ähnliches.

Falls du dir einen Neuen zulegst kann ich dir den Atomic Tech RT CS 140 ans Herz legen. Ich fahr den jetzt, und der drückt nicht etc, und hat sogar so einen Innenschuh, der zwar nicht geschäumt wird etc, aber sich nach 2 Skitagen bissl an den Fuss angschmiegt. www.gallbauer.com/atomic-rtcs140-0708.jpg

ist auch nicht so teuer.

ride on
matti

----------


## georg

> Ist das normal?


 Jein. Hängt vom Schuh ab, von der Lagerung, hast ihn immer zugehabt? Schuhe nie offen stehenlassen.



> Kann man dagegen was machen?


1. Neue Sohle: Du kannst dir eine Einlagesohle (zusätzlich) reingeben, vielleicht eine Fleece als Unterlage, dann kompensierst du etwas den zusammengedrückten Innenschuh.
2. Du kannst dir einen Fersenkeil reingeben, nur mußt dann schaun ob das Fußbett nicht zu schmerzen anfängt. Ein Fersenkeil habt die Ferse, verlagert dein Gewicht etwas nach vorne. Kannst dir auch aus Einlegesohlen selber zusammenschnitzen.
3. Schuh zu hart: Wenn du den Schuh zuknallst und du Druckstellen hast, hilft auch der Griff zum Messer. An Schuhen kannst du ohne weiteres rumschnitzen, vor allem wenns eh ältere sind die du nur besser anpassen willst. Du solltest es halt nicht übertreiben, nicht dass die Schale dann zu weich wird.



> Wenn ich mir einen neuen Skischuh kaufe - was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


 Du hast ja jetzt eine Bindung mit Gehfunktion? Dann könntest du Skischuhe, Freeerider oder sehr feste Tourenschuhe (mitl Alpinsohle?) ins Auge fassen. Welche Modelle dir da passen hängt stark von deiner Fußform ab.. Sehr fest ist zB der Garmont Adrenalin der paßt aber nicht jedem.
Wenn du aber siche keine Touren gehen willst, dann kannst du jeden 4 Schnallenschuh mal probieren den du günstig kriegst.

----------


## georg

> aber sich nach 2 Skitagen bissl an den Fuss angschmiegt


 Viele Schuhe haben einen Innenschuh der in einem Ofen auf ca 120°C gebracht wird, dann kommt der Innenschuh wieder in die Schale und dann steigt man rein, knallt zu und läßt den Innenschuh dann auskühlen. Dadurch paßt sich dieser Thermofit/Heatfit - oder wie auch immer das genannt wird - Innenschuh der Fußform an. Ist eine gute Variante zum Schäumen. Die Spitzenmodelle haben das praktisch schon alle. Der Schuh muß aber trotzdem grundsätzlich passen, jeder Hersteller verwendet eigene Maße (Leisten) die auch über Modelle verschieden sein können. Da hilft nur probieren.
edit: Welche Schuhgröße hast denn? Ich verkaufe meinen Head RS90 Skischuh (280mm/~Gr44-45) den ich gerade mal 2-3 Tage gefahren bin weil ich ihn mir schon wieder mal zu groß genommen hab..   :Rolleyes:  Ist eine Krankheit von mir.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Danke mal für die Tipps. 45er ist mir doch zu groß. Hab eher so 41/42.

Skischuh ist immer zu bei der Lagerung. Es wäre auch ein Schuh, der sich dem Fuß anpasst (per Ofen). Aber das habe ich nie machen lassen, weil er dann eh gepasst hat. 

Wegen rumschnitzen: Ich wüßte nicht wo. Wenn ich's um einen Raster weiter zu mache, fühlt sich der Fuß so eingeengt an, dass es mir gar nicht lange daugt.  Außerdem sind dann die mittleren Schnallen auf Maximum und gehen verdammt zach zu. Und immer Auf/Zu machen will ich da nicht. Veilleicht habe ich einfach blöde Fußform: Hoher Rist, kleiner Knöchel und dann doch eher breitere Unterschenkel. Die 2. Schnalle drückt auf den Rist, kann aber die Ferse nicht genügend festhalten. Die Dritte Schnalle ist ziemlich fest. Die 4. habe ich fast ganz offen, weil sie sonst so auf den Unterschenkl drückt.

Ich werd' mal mit einem Fersenkeil rumprobieren auch mit der Feinjustierung. Vielleicht finde ich da noch eine passendere Einstellung.

----------


## georg

> Die 2. Schnalle drückt auf den Rist, kann aber die Ferse nicht genügend festhalten.


 Dann kannst probieren, außen am Innenschuh mit wasserfesten Klebeband und drunter Schaumstoff (Innensohlenreste oder sowas) ein wenig aufzupolsten, so dass die Ferse besser fixiert wird. Das kannst jederzeit entfernen, dazugeben, wegnehmen, versetzen.. Nur mal zum Probieren. Wenn das was bringt müßte man sich halt was haltbareres überlegen. In der Schale einkleben, mit Glasfaser etc..
Wird bei Rennfahrern auch nicht anders gemacht. Da wird die kleinstmögliche Schale hergenommen, ein Innenschuh geschäumt und von der Schale weggeschnitten und dazugeklebt was das Zeug hält.

----------


## Zap

Also ich kenne mich zwar nicht bei den aktuellen Modellen aus, aber bei meinen Tourenschuhen haben die Schnallen ein Gewinde, um sie - quasi stufenlos - länger oder kürzer zu machen. Das ist überaus praktisch, zumal man somit den Schuh perfekt einstellen kann. Ich denke, ein moderner Schischuh müsste auch solche Schnallen haben.

----------


## noox

Ja, das meine ich mit Feinjustierung. Ich hab das bis jetzt nie gebraucht. 

Die Ideen von Georg sind auch nicht schlecht. Ich frage mich grad, warum ich auf sowas nicht selber komme  :Wink:

----------


## terrorkitty

> Ich hab das Problem, dass ich in meinem Skischuh nicht mehr g'scheid drinnen stehe. Entweder er ist zu locker, sodass ich die Fersen ziemlich weit nach oben gehen kann, wenn ich mich vorlehne, oder es ist äußerst unangenehm fest. Ich vermute mal, dass die Ursache der Innenschuh ist, der ziemlich zusammengedrückt ist. Nur fahr ich erst seit letztem Jahr mehr. Ich schätze, dass ich  mit dem Schuh ca. 40 Skitage/Halbtage drauf habe. Im ersten bis zweiten Jahr hatte ich Probleme  mit Druckstellen. Dann hat er 2-3 Jahre gut gepasst (ca. 5 Skitage pro Jahr). Und seit letztem Jahr ist er viel zu weich. 
> 
> Ich hab so einen mittelmäßigen Schuh. Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ein eher besserer. Salomon Performa, außerdem steht noch drauf: CF, Sensifit, Alu Customfit. 
> 
> Ist das normal? Kann man dagegen was machen? Wenn ich mir einen neuen Skischuh kaufe - was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


hallo,
nimm einfach einen moosgummi wie beim antirutschpad eines snowboards, schneide dir zwei bögen für den innenschuh über der ferse zu! klebe diese auf den innenschuh, und sofort hast du mehr halt!
die bögen dürfen natürlich nicht zu klein sein, da du dir sonst eher eine druckstelle machst.
ich wende dies oft bei kundschaften an welche mehr halt in der ferse wollen.
du kannst dies auch an jeder anderen beliebige stelle, an der du zu wenig halt hast, einsetzten.

wenn du einen neuen skischuh kaufst gibt es keine empfehlungen!!!
jeder hat einen anderen fuß, und jeder skischuhhersteller verwendet einen anderen schnitt, und dies sogar bei seinen verschiedenen modellen.
wenn du einen skischuh probierst, sollst du, wenn du in die knie gehst nicht vorne anstoßen. streckst du die knie, sollst du leicht das ende des schuhes berühren!(natürlich wenn der schuh geschlossen ist!)

ebenfalls wird immer eine schale für zwei größen verwendet, es gibt dann einen innenschuh mit mehr volumen(kleinere größe), und einen mit weniger volumen(größere größe).
zb. 28.0 und 28.5, also 43 und 44. die schale ist die selbe!!! hast du nen schmaleren fuß, nimmst du die 28.0, ansonsten den 28.5.
ich hab nummer 44 und fahre aber nen 28.0, wegen meiner schmalenfüße!
 hoffe geholfen zu haben! :Smile:

----------


## gamml

> Es wäre auch ein Schuh, der sich dem Fuß anpasst (per Ofen). Aber das habe ich nie machen lassen, weil er dann eh gepasst hat.


Kenn mi da ja nit aus, aber wenn du ihn nie anpassan hast lassen, dann frag doch einfach im Geschäft ob man des jetzt im nachhinein immer noch machen lassen kann.  :Confused:  

lg kle

----------


## daday

> Kenn mi da ja nit aus, aber wenn du ihn nie anpassan hast lassen, dann frag doch einfach im Geschäft ob man des jetzt im nachhinein immer noch machen lassen kann.  
> 
> lg kle



das geht auch im nachhinein noch, aber ob das noch zielführend is is ne andere frage

@noox
georg hatte da schon die besten vorschläge, die würd ich auch probieren
ich könnt mir noch vorstellen das du einen flex mässig  zu weichen schuh fährst... der leiert sich dann eben irgendwann aus (je nach dem was du wiegst) - dann kannst ihn zuknallen und er versteift sich dadurch - aber du sperrst dir das ganze blut und so ab....


willst du denn einen neuen schuh? dann würd ich dir empfehlen zum profi zu gehen, und dich nicht von irgendwem hier zu irgendeinem speziellen modell raten zu lassen...

----------


## noox

Glaub nicht, dass das Anpassen jetzt noch was bringt. Es ist ja auch so, dass ich den Skischuh am Anfang nicht ganz fest zu mache/machen kann. Nach ein bisschen fahren kann ich ihn dann fester zumachen. Aber dann wird's innen noch lockerer aber fester zumachen geht fast nimmer. 

Ich hätte vor einige Wochen den Innenschuh auch in die Waschmaschine geschmissen, damit er sich vielleicht wieder etwas ausdehnt. Hat aber nicht's gebracht.

Ich bezweifle eher, dass sich der Innenschuh jetzt durch erhitzen wieder so ausdehnt, dass ich einen besseren Halt habe.

----------


## noox

@daday: Danke! Wiegen tät ich 65-70.

----------


## Bine

also beim skischuhkauf kann dir niemand ein modell empfehlen...das dem einen gut passt, passt dem nächsten überhaupt nicht...

leider kann ich ein lied von nicht passenden skischuhen singen...hatte in einer saison mal 5 verschiedene modelle...und was ich insgesamt bis jetzt an skischuhen hatt möcht ich gar ned wissen...von lange, tecnica, nordica...alles mögliche.

es gibt schon sehr viele tricks, die man anwenden kann...wenn man aber von haus aus eher problemfüße hat...dann gestaltet sich die skischusuche als schwieriger. es gibt marken, die dafür bekannt sind eher schmal oder eher breit zu schneiden...wenn man weiß, dass man einen eher schmaleren fuß hat, würd ich mal einen lange probieren....

hatte bis jetzt auch noch keinen skischuh, der ohne herum "basteln" gepasst hätte.
skischuh schäumen, herum schneiden, fersenkeil, schienbein verstärkung, skischuh heizung, gummi drauf pickt, im ofen erwärmen etc etc....

vielleicht schaust dich echt um einen neuen um...was aber wie gesagt sehr mühsam sein kann....aber ich find es gibt nix grauslicheres beim skifahren, wie wenn der skischuh ned passt....aber wenn er dir zu "weich" ist...dann liegt's vielleicht auch daran, dass du dich in den letzten jahren gesteigert hast...technisch und kraft mäßig, dass du den skischu eher nach vorne drückst...somit  brauchst einen schuh mit mehr flex.
am besten einfach alles mögliche ausprobieren.....

----------


## Pinzgauner

Hab mir letztes Jahr auch einen neuen geleistet und hab es nicht bereut. Der Innenschuh meines Alten war ebenfalls schon ganz dünn und der Halt war somit nicht mehr wirklich gut. Außerdem hat die Schale angefangen zwischen 2er und 3er Schale einzureißen. Hermumbasteln war bei dem Zustand nicht mehr sinnvoll. Generell denke ich, dass ein Skischuh nach 2-3 Saisonen fertig ist. Bei jemanden der sehr viel fährt vermutlich noch früher.

Meine Empfehlung: ein Schuh mit ausreichender Steifigkeit der PASST. Marke, Farbe, Design, usw. -> Scheißegal (Wobei ich mich da im Geschäft auch immer zusammenreißen muss ich Fashion Victim :Embarrassment: )

----------


## DH-Rooky

Weiß ned wie weit du für einen passenden skischuh fahren würdest aber kannst ja mal schauen. www.ertl-renz.de/

----------


## daday

> @daday: Danke! Wiegen tät ich 65-70.


da sind wir in der gleichen gewichtsklasse  :Smile: 

beachte auch noch wenn du dir was empfehlen lasst, denen wirklich mitzuteilen wie du fahrst (ehrlich zu einem selbst sein is bei uns österreichern was skisport angeht - sehr schwierig ;P - da sind die meisten leider weniger realistisch als beim fußball) - auf jeden fall - umso besser du fährst und technisch versierter du bist - umso härter würd ich den schuh fahren, natürlich gibts eine grenze - und zwar setzt dir die der komfort - bin selbst auch grad auf der suche, und hab auch den hier schon erwähnten atomic gefahren - is fahrbar und wirklich gaudig weil er so genial schnell alles weitervermittelt an den schi und in den schnee - aber fahr damit ins gelände - jeder schlag ist eine qual  :Smile: 

wenn du einen relative normalen fuß hast (also nix extremes) dann sind ist im moment die nordica serie speedmachine ziemlich unschlagbar was komfort/sportlichkeit betrifft  :Wink: 

aber wie gesagt - am besten bist du bedient wenn du in ein geschäft gehst wo sich die verkäufer auskennen (hier gilt gleiches wie bei bikes) - der verkäufer sollt dann auch beide deine füße abmessen - vl schaun ob du einen plattfuß oder was ganz anderes hast (kann man mit einlagen super ausgleichen, so das der schuh besser sitzt und noch bequemer wird) - und dann sollt er dir einfach jede menge schuhe zum testen bringen

wichtiger tipp am rande: immer am abend shoppen gehn da die füße dann größer sind - und sobald du merkst der schuh drückt irgendwo - gar nicht mehr drüber nach denken - auch wenn er billiger/schöner/schneller oder irgendwas is  :Wink:  (druckstellen erkennst du - wenn du sie nicht sofort spürst - auch ganz schnell wenn du einfach den socken ausziehst und die rötungen am fuß erkennst)

noch ein tipp: meistens verkaufen dir - unwissende - verkäufer den schuh zu groß - da er dann auf jeden fall bequem is - wenn du einen sportlichen schuh haben willst, dann kannst du wenn du gerade aufrecht drinnen stehst ruhig leicht vorne anstehen mit den zehen,aber sobald du  in die knie gehst solltest du an der ferse gut fixiert sein

viel glück beim schuhkauf  :Wink: 
hab heute selbst endlich einen gefunden (speedmachine 14 - is im moment auch ziemlich günstig bei hervis und eybl - beratung dort is allerdings - naja)

----------


## noox

Danke für die detaillierte Ausführung. Ich werde mich vorerst mal ein bisschen mit meinem spielen und vielleicht im Frühjahr einen neuen kaufen. Mal schaun.

----------


## Snowthrill

nachdem ich ja auch die Marker Duke auf meinem SKi hab und ab und zu mal eine Tour geh, hab ich mir letztes Jahr einen Garmont Endorphin zugelegt..ist ein sehr Abfahrtsorientierter Tourenschuh...bin super zufrieden damit und würd ihn nicht mehr tauschen...vorher bin ich immer nur Lange Rennschuhe gefahren und daher ist das jetzt wie ein "Hausschuh", der aber trotzdem noch genug steif ist, um damit überall zu fahren und genügend Druck aufzubauen...
wenn der Innenschuh sich weitet, dann schmeiss ich ihn einfach bei 30 Grad in die Waschmaschine, so zieht er sich wieder etwas zusammen...allerdings unbedingt darauf achten, das sich keine Falten bilden...

----------


## noox

Ich denke, dass ich mich jetzt um einen harten Tourenschuh umschaue. So in der Art wie der Garmont Endorphin. Eybl hat die Garmont. Auch der Gallbauer (war oder ist Innungsmeister der Salzburger Sportartikelhändler) hat die und ist bei uns ums Eck. Hat jemand noch a Idee, wo man entweder gute Beratung oder günstige Preise (oder beides) bekommt?

Haben noch andere Firmen so ähnliche Schuhe? Also einer, der für Touren und Alpin zu verwenden ist?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Scarpa hat auch abfahrtsorientierte Tourenschuhe

----------


## georg

Black Diamond aber noch nie probiert.
Hab derzeit ein paar gebrauchte Garmont Adrenalin in deiner Größe im Kofferraum rumkugeln. Kann ich nach Obertauern mitnehmen.

----------


## noox

hey cool - bin morgen vermutlich eh auch wieder da. Aber hat's an sinn gebrauchte zu kaufen? Sind die dann nicht schon "anders" eingefahren bzw. leiern die dann bald wieder aus? Andereseits wären die vermutlich einiges günstiger, nehm ich an.

----------


## daday

> hey cool - bin morgen vermutlich eh auch wieder da. Aber hat's an sinn gebrauchte zu kaufen? Sind die dann nicht schon "anders" eingefahren bzw. leiern die dann bald wieder aus? Andereseits wären die vermutlich einiges günstiger, nehm ich an.


bei tourenskischuhen is das wirklich blunzn, wennst nur hin und wieder ein wenig wo aufsteigst - beim normalen skifahren geht nix über einen gscheiten skischuh - das is viel mehr wert als a gscheiter schi ....  weil an guten ski fahrst eh nie aus wennst kan gscheiten schuh hast :P

----------


## noox

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist der Adrenalin bzw. die Nachfolgemodelle ja ein sehr fester Tourenschuh, der auch ziemlich gut pistentauglich ist. Zumindest eine Freundin fährt den für alles. Und wenn das möglich ist, würde ich das auch gerne machen. Also geht's mir schon um einen Schuh, der im Powder und auch Piste gut geht.

----------


## daday

> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist der Adrenalin bzw. die Nachfolgemodelle ja ein sehr fester Tourenschuh, der auch ziemlich gut pistentauglich ist. Zumindest eine Freundin fährt den für alles. Und wenn das möglich ist, würde ich das auch gerne machen. Also geht's mir schon um einen Schuh, der im Powder und auch Piste gut geht.



also wennst keine aufstiege geplant hast würd ich von einem tourenschuh absehen auch wenn der jetzt vl schon steifer is...  es gibt genug schuhe die dir in einem fachgeschäft (!!) gscheit angepasst werden können - mit ausfräsen ausweiten usw. ohne extrakosten - mit denen hast lang a freude und viel a bessere kontrolle...

----------


## noox

Das mit den Aufstiegen ist so ne Sache: Mein Powder-Schuh hat die Baron oben. Felle habe ich auch bekommen. Und es kann sein, dass ich ma ein paar Freunden hin und wieder (vielleicht sogar öfters) eine Tour gehe. Aber das ist halt eher noch unsicher.

Und so wär's halt auch praktisch.  Man ist mit'n Powderski unterwegs. Sieht irgendwo einen Hang und könnte halt dann leicht ein paar 100m raufgehen. Wobei das natürlich mit Alpinschuhen auch geht. 

Der Nachfolger vom Adrenalin - der Endorphin - hat ja eine auswechselbare Sole - also für Alpin und Touren. Ich denke, dass der also schon auch dafür ausgelegt ist.

Aber ich habe natürlich keine Erfahrung. Mein Alpin-Schuh ist ziemlich am Ende. Zwei paar kann ich mir momentan schwer leisten. Kosten ja doch so jeweils 300 bis 400 Euro. 

Aber wenn's natürlich ein Blödsinn ist - oder es in dieser Kategorie keinen für mich passenden Schuh gibt, dann muss ich mir eh was anderes überlegen.

----------


## noox

PS: Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat der Endorphin ja eher Alpin-Charakter. Allerdings ist er halt eher auf der leichteren Seite und hat eine Gehfunktion.

----------


## daday

> PS: Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat der Endorphin ja eher Alpin-Charakter. Allerdings ist er halt eher auf der leichteren Seite und hat eine Gehfunktion.

 das müsste man probieren...  
wenns sichs nur um ein paar 100 meter handelt bist mit einem alpin schuh insgesamt besser drann, wenn du öfter ganze touren gehen willst wahrscheinlich mit einem FR-touren schuh

----------


## DirtMerchant

also ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren dassselbe gedacht wie du hannes,
ich hab mir den Garmont Adrenalin damals gekauft (auch er hat die wechselbare Sohle) und bin dann sogar mit meinem Tournski eine Zeit lang auch auf der Piste gefahren.
fakt ist, letztes Jahr hab ich mir wieder einen Pistenschuh gekauft, da selbst der ach-so-tolle Garmont Pistenschuh mit Gehfunktion eigentlich a T(o)urnpatschen ist, und ich war wieder glücklich!
Also als Tourenschuh ist er super, kann ich empfehlen, die Sohle hab ich genau 3-4 mal hin- und hergeschraubt, dann wars mir zu Blöd! 
Für Piste und Powder kauf dir an gscheiten Skischuh oder für deinen alten einen neuen Innenschuh, nicht zu vergessen auch die Variante von Strolz mit Ausschäumen (soll super sein, selbst keine Erfahrung).

----------


## noox

Ok - danke. Also doch net so a gute Idee  :Frown: 

Sohle wäre ja wurscht, weil die Baron sowieso zwischne Alpin und Touren umstellbar ist. Also bräuchte ich nur die Alpin-Sohle.




> sogar mit meinem Tournski eine Zeit lang auch auf der Piste gefahren


 Du meinst Tourenschuh, oder?

Ist dieser Garmont Adrenalin/Endorphin echt so weich?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Probier ihn halt mal im Geschäft an, dann hast scho mal an besseren Eindruck

----------


## daday

> Für Piste und Powder kauf dir an gscheiten Skischuh oder für deinen alten einen neuen Innenschuh, nicht zu vergessen auch die Variante von Strolz mit Ausschäumen (soll super sein, selbst keine Erfahrung).


das geht günstiger als strolz - einfach in ein fachgeschäft gehen, gscheit beraten lassen - vorallem ehrlich zu einem selbst sein und dann kriegst auf jeden fall was gscheits  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## georg

> fakt ist, letztes Jahr hab ich mir wieder einen Pistenschuh gekauft, da selbst der ach-so-tolle Garmont Pistenschuh mit Gehfunktion eigentlich a T(o)urnpatschen ist, und ich war wieder glücklich!


 Dann hat er nicht gepaßt. Fahr den Adrenalin selber sowohl auf Piste als auch auf Touren und er ist auf jeden Fall so hart wie ein normaler Alpinschuh wenn auch nicht so hart wie ein Top Alpin Schuh mit Ambitionen zum Rennschuh.
Also den Adrenalin als Tourenpatschen zu bezeichnen halte ich für mehr als übertrieben und dann kann ich nur antworten: Falsche Paßform gekauft weil du kannst ihn  anscheinend nicht richtig zuschnallen.




> einfach in ein fachgeschäft gehen, gscheit beraten lassen - vorallem ehrlich zu einem selbst sein und dann kriegst auf jeden fall was gscheits


 So isses. Wenn einem eine Marke/Paßform nicht paßt, dann kauft man die auch nicht egal wie toll und hart der Schuh sein mag. Das mag ein paar Stunden dauern und ein paar Geschäfte verbrauchen aber es ist leider notwendig.




> Ist dieser Garmont Adrenalin/Endorphin echt so weich?


 Nö, das ist ein Blödsinn. Wenn der paßt, dann ist der zum Gehen fast schon zu hart. Mit Steigeisen ist der nimmer lustig. Für deine Anwendung, also hauptsächlich Runterfahren und eventuell, vielleicht mal 100m gehen würde ich dir aber trotzdem einen Alpinschuh empfehlen, weil der deiner Anwednung einfach besser entspricht und du mehr Auswahl bei meist günstigeren Preisen hast.

Oberatuern: Hab dich mehrmals angerufen, aber du hast nicht abgehoben??

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Falsche Paßform gekauft weil du kannst ihn  anscheinend nicht richtig zuschnallen.
> 
>  Nö, das ist ein Blödsinn. Wenn der paßt, dann ist der zum Gehen fast schon zu hart. Mit Steigeisen ist der nimmer lustig. Für deine Anwendung, also hauptsächlich Runterfahren und eventuell, vielleicht mal 100m gehen würde ich dir aber trotzdem einen Alpinschuh empfehlen, weil der deiner Anwednung einfach besser entspricht und du mehr Auswahl bei meist günstigeren Preisen hast.


 :Mr. Yellow:  Du wirsts ja sicher wissen, ob mir *mein* Schuh zu weich ist (dein Maschinenbauwissen in Ehren, aber das ist ein rein subjektiver Eindruck)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paßform ist spitze, wie gesagt mir taugt er ja auch fürs Tourengehen, ich kann ihn auch so fest schnallen, dass ich wie in einem Schraubstock festsitze, allerdings ist er dann für *mich* sehr unbequem und irgendwie trotzdem weich (kanns leider nicht genauer beschreiben).
Als Pistenschuh verwende ich eine Head, bei dem *ich* einen wesentlichen Unterschied zum Garmont verspüre.

Ev. liegts auch daran, dass ich ihn 2-3 Jahre als Pistenschuh verwendet habe und er deswegen schon etwas ermüdet ist.

Sorry nochmals, dass ich nicht mit Meßdaten zur Torsion und Co beitragen konnte  :Wink:

----------


## noox

> Obertauern: Hab dich mehrmals angerufen, aber du hast nicht abgehoben?


 Sorry - tut ma jetzt echt leid. An dich hab ich echt nimmer gedacht. Ich dürfte noch a andere Nummer von dir haben und normalerweise rufe ich unbekannte Nummern nicht zurück.

Danke nochmals für die Tipps! Ja, für ein paar 100m wären Alpinschuhe sicher besser! Nur haben a paar Freunde gemeint, sie würden heuer wieder regelmäßig (wöchentlich) a Nacht-Tour auf's Zwölferhorn gehen. Und irgendwie würd mich das reizen. Wenn ich mir einen Alpinschuh kaufe, würde ich vermutlich nicht mitgehen. Ob ich allerdings mitgehe, wenn ich mir sowas wie den Endorphin kaufe, ist wieder die andere Sache...

Ich werd mal in ein Fachgeschäft schauen.

----------


## Rüdiger

Was is mitn Black Diamond Factor, oder dem etwas weicheren Pendant Method.

Hab den Factor angehabt (im Geschäft) und muss sagen, dass er trotz Geschäftstemperatur echt sehr steif wirkte. Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat ist die spezielle Schnürung des Innenschuhs mit dünnen Stahlseilen. Er hat zwar in der Aufstiegsfunktion weniger Bewegungsfreiheit wie herkömmliche Tourenschuhe, sollte aber bei deinem Einsatzbereich nicht das große Problem darstellen.

Habens beim IKO...

LG Rü

----------


## georg

> ich kann ihn auch so fest schnallen, dass ich wie in einem Schraubstock festsitze, allerdings ist er dann für mich sehr unbequem und irgendwie trotzdem weich (kanns leider nicht genauer beschreiben).


 Ich sag ja, er paßt nicht.  :Big Grin: 




> Ev. liegts auch daran, dass ich ihn 2-3 Jahre als Pistenschuh verwendet habe und er deswegen schon etwas ermüdet ist.


 Eventuell liegts daran.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Du hast nicht gesagt er ist DIR zu weich, sondern dass der ein weicher Tourenpatschen ist.  Dem hab ich widersprochen. Wenn du einen Head Alpsinschuh hast, vielleicht einen R oder einen ähnlichen, dann ist der Garmont Adrenalin nach 2 Jahren Pistenbenutzung weicher. Glasklare Sache. Aber ein Tourenpatschen.. pfff.. da hattest du noch keine Tourenpatschen bzw keine Ahnung was es heißt einen Tourenpatschen fahren zu müssen.

@Rüdiger: Black Diamond hab ich eh schon vorgeschlagen, scheint aber untergegangen zu sein.  :Smile: 

@noox: Jo mei, ich bin nicht beleidigt. Bist halt um ein paar geile Abfahrten und ums Skischuh probieren umgfallen.  :Wink: 
Alpinschuh: Beantworte eine Frage: Wenn du eine Tour gehst, gehst du dann mit Felle oder kletterst du auch ein paar Meter? Wenn Felle, dann reicht ein Alpinschuh. Wenn du wo raufkraxelst, dann ist die Tourenschuhsohle einiges wert.
Schade das du nicht abgehoben hast. Wärst mit ein paar Skilehrern und Toureninstruktoren gefahren und hättest die befragen können. Ätsch!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Danke für den Tipp Rü!

@Georg: Jo - ich bin so blöd... hab's jeweils zu spät bemerkt und halt net zurückgerufen.

----------


## DirtMerchant

> pfff.. da hattest du noch keine Tourenpatschen bzw keine Ahnung was es heißt einen Tourenpatschen fahren zu müssen.


 :Big Grin:  ohh doch, war beim Bundesheer eine woche Truppenalpinausbildung in Tamsweg -> "Lerne Leiden ohne zu Klagen!". 
Da waren zuerst die 2er Böcke und danach sowas ähnliches mit einem Plastiklappen drumrum das Maß der Dinge  :Mr. Yellow: 

Dagegen und gegenüber meinem alten Nordica ist der Adrenalin natürlich echt eine Waffe.

----------


## georg

> ohh doch, war beim Bundesheer eine woche Truppenalpinausbildung in Tamsweg


 Ich nehme alles gesagte und geschriebene zurück..  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Fuh - jetzt hab ich grad gesehen, dass mein alter Salomon einen Flex-Index von 65-70 hat. Und der dürfte mir eher zu groß sein (die wichtigsten Schnallen (2, 3) sind mittlerweilen jeweils auf die vorletzte Position). 

Ich nehme daher an, dass so a Schuh wie da Factor oder da Endorphin noch um Welten steifer ist, als mein bestehender Schuh. 

Hab hier einen versuchten Vergleich der verschiedenen Hersteller gefunden: www.tetongravity.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=78437

----------


## Snowthrill

also ich fahr den Endorphin und find in spitze....wie ein Hausschuh aber trotzdem steif genug...
aber Skischuhe musst du eh probieren, um den richtigen zu finden...

----------


## Rüdiger

Ich war gestern beim IKO und hab gesehen, dass dort einige Modelle (Factor, Method, Dynafit Zeus) zum Ausleihen bereit stehen. Des wär ja sicher kein Fehler!

Vor allem wenn dein vorheriger Schuh so a woacha Potschn war.

----------


## noox

Danke! Das wäre a Idee.

----------


## daday

> Fuh - jetzt hab ich grad gesehen, dass mein alter Salomon einen Flex-Index von 65-70 hat. 
> 
> Ich nehme daher an, dass so a Schuh wie da Factor oder da Endorphin noch um Welten steifer ist, als mein bestehender Schuh.


VORSICHT!!!

der FLEX index funktioniert zum vergleich innerhalb von Marken ganz gut, aber zum vergleichen mit anderen Marken gibts leider keine Normen, also nicht aus dem flex von z.b. atomic auf nordica o.ä. schliessen!

im konkreten fall dürfest allerdings recht haben...
ps: mit 65-70 is a ziemliches geschwür bei jeder marke :P wennst sauber skifahren kannst dann is das a katastrophales gefühl und wundert mich nix mehr  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Danke, das hatte ich aber eh schon rausgefunden. 

Ich denke, dass ich mit guten (nicht sehr guten) Skifahrern schon mithalten kann. Allerdings habe ich eine bisschen seltsame Position am Ski. Auf Fotos und Videos schaut's immer aus, als würd' ich bei einer Seniorenspazierfahrt mitfahren (irgendwie ohne Spannung). Ich befüchte aber, dass das nicht nur am Skischuh liegt  :Frown:  

Ich sollte mir mal einen guten Skilerhrer nehmen, der mir ein paar Fehler ausmerzen kann.

----------


## daday

> Ich sollte mir mal einen guten Skilerhrer nehmen, der mir ein paar Fehler ausmerzen kann.

 gute idee  :Wink:  aber den spaß dabei net verlieren ok ?  :Big Grin:  
sonst postest mal ein paar fotos bzw videos - vl kann man ja ein paar übungen empfehlen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Da sieht man zwar net viel. Ist nur a bissl powdern. Mein Stockeinsatz ist irgendwie so komisch...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlVxn4l7xo0  Blaue Jacke/Grüner Rucksack. Zeit: 1:23 - 1:47

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Ich sollte mir mal einen guten Skilerhrer nehmen, der mir ein paar Fehler ausmerzen kann.


Jo die Babsi  :Big Grin:

----------


## daday

> Da sieht man zwar net viel. Ist nur a bissl powdern. Mein Stockeinsatz ist irgendwie so komisch...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlVxn4l7xo0  Blaue Jacke/Grüner Rucksack. Zeit: 1:23 - 1:47


okay dein stockeinsatz is komisch weil du den stock immer von vorn nach hinten bringst....
tipp: halt die hände (mit den stöcken ^^) so das du sie genau im letzen linken bzw rechten winkel von der brille noch siehst, und den stockeinsatz macht man mit dem handgelenk und nicht mit dem arm. - wenn die hände am ende des hanges noch dort (im winkel) sind dann hast vermutlich inzwischen auch alles richtig gemacht...
mal die länge der stecken kontrolliert ? (mit ski und skischuhen?) vl sind die dir einfach zu lang und du schaffsts net aus dem handgelenk

was dein "latschates" fahren betrifft ist einfach eine ganz normale innenlage
übung: vl schaust ja das "rennen" vom assinger - die machen da viele übungen mit den stöcken auf der piste - eine gute übung ist die stöcke verkehrt in die hand zu nehmen (so das sie nach oben zeigen)
dan fahrst du auf einem mittelsteilen hang schräg zur fallinie los in großen schwüngen die stöcke zeigen dabei noch nach oben. Sobald du die kurve anfahrst gehn die stöcke auf der werdenen talschi seite auf den boden und schleiffen beide währen des gesamten schwunges am boden.

wenn das zu schwierig ist fang einfach damit an nromale lange schwünge zu fahren, und mit den stöcken in normaler position den bodenkontakt nie zu verlieren - das zwingt dich mit dem oberkörper mehr nach außen....

stell dir das einfach wie beim biken vor - wenn du eine schnelle kurve ohne anlieger fahren willst musst du auch mit dem körper auf die kurven aussenseite damit du mehr druck auf die stollen auf der innenseite des reifen bringst...

ich hoff das macht sinn  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Kann daday nur beipflichten. Stockeinsatz mit zu viel Körpereinsatz, Innenlage und dRehen vom Oberkörper zur Schwungeinleitung. Aber das ist nach 3 Schwüngen, in der Realität kann das ganz anders aussehen.

Aber ich find nicht, dass du so schlecht fahrst wie du tust??  :Confused:  Das ganze soll ja Spaß machen, kein Schönfahrwettbewerb sein.

Gehen wir einfach mal gemeinsam fahren. Die kleine Kesselspitze zB.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Danke für die Ausführungen! Glaub zwar jetzt net, dass ich jetzt alleine auf der Piste Übungen mit den Skistöcken mache...

Meine Stöcke sind so lange, dass ich mit normalen Schuhen bei rechtwinkelieg abgebogenenm Unterarm ca. 3-4cm unterhalb der Griffposition greife. (Stöcke am festen Boden). Also mit Skischuhen, Bindung und Ski sollte es halbwegs passen, oder?

Aber mal gut zu wissen, dass ich darauf achten soll, dass die Arme ziemlich fix bleiben und die Bewegung mehr aus dem Handgelenk kommen soll.

Bei einem Bekannten, der ziemlich gut auf der Piste unterwegs ist, habe ich gesehen, dass der eine sehr breite Stockführung hat. 

Wie ist denn das überhaupt mit dem Stockeinsatz beim Pistencarven? Irgendwie bild ich mir ein, dass der da ziemlich störend ist, weil man ja doch in der Kurve liegt.

Aber damit kommen wir schon zum nächsten Problem: Innenlage. Wenn ich mit weniger Innenlage fahren soll, heißt das, dass ich in der Kurve mehr die Knie Richtung Hang drücken soll?

Und Georg meint noch, ich drehe den Oberkörper zu viel.




> Gehen wir einfach mal gemeinsam fahren. Die kleine Kesselspitze zB.


 Das wäre natürlich sehr geil!

----------


## georg

> Wie ist denn das überhaupt mit dem Stockeinsatz beim Pistencarven? Irgendwie bild ich mir ein, dass der da ziemlich störend ist, weil man ja doch in der Kurve liegt.


 Beim reinen Carven brauchst keinen Stockeinsatz. Da kannst die Stöcke daheim lassen.



> Und Georg meint noch, ich drehe den Oberkörper zu viel.


 Auf dem Video wo man gerade mal 3 Schwünge hintereinander sieht. Das ist nicht wirklich repräsentativ.
So weit man das beurteilen kann stehst du an sich gut am Ski. Nur bräuchtest halt 2-3 Tage ein paar Übungen, damit du wieder das Gespür für die Bewegung kriegst.

Hast Mail.

----------


## daday

> Beim reinen Carven brauchst keinen Stockeinsatz. Da kannst die Stöcke daheim lassen.


lt österreichischem ski-lehr plan kommt es beim "carven langer radius" zu einem situativen stockeinsatz,
soll heissen, umso schneller du unterwegs bist umso eher deutest du den stockeinsatz nur noch an, oder lasst eben die stöcke einfach schleifen - sind sozusagen deine fühler für die schräglage  :Smile:  - allerdings ist es sehr schwierig einen schönen schwung im steileren gelände ohne stöcke zu fahren.

bzgl stocklänge: wie gesagt probiers nochmal aus - gscheiter 1-2 cm zu kurz als zu lang, weilst dich damit leicht "verhaspelst"

@ innenlage, sagt dir die "vorseit"-beuge was? wenn nicht mach mal die übungen von oben - kann ja auch ein tag sein wo grad wenig leute unterwegs sind und dich keiner sieht  :Big Grin: , ganz gut als ausgleich dazu wären auch kurze schwünge - wo du die stöcke vorne oben hälst - das ist gar nicht so leicht je steiler das gelände wird!  :Embarrassment: 

aber allgemein is es wohl am gscheitesten wenn du das von jemandem live vor ort mal erklärt kriegst! da kannst am meisten draus mitnehmen. und wichtig wär das das am anfang der saison machst und das ganze sehr bewusst, also versuchen das gefühl in dich aufzunehmen, wie sich das anfühlt und was du wo im schwung tust. Dann kannst du während der saison immer mal wieder wenns grad passt selbst ein bisserl üben und dich daran erinnern... :Wink:

----------


## georg

> lt österreichischem ski-lehr plan


 Jaja.. das zu sag ich jetzt mal nix. Da ändern sich die Sachen jedes jahr einmal so dann wieder anders rum, nur damit Lerpläne und Bücher verkauft werden können.  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> allerdings ist es sehr schwierig einen schönen schwung im steileren gelände ohne stöcke zu fahren.


 Mag sein, dass ich dann aber kein Carven nach österr. Skilehrplan.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Egal ich kann auch nicht ohne Stöcke fahren.

Stocklänge: Ist meiner Meinung nach fürs Gelände zu lange so wie dus hast. Für Schule fahren auf der Piste sind sie (eher zu lange als zu kurz) richtig.

----------


## noox

> Stocklänge: Ist meiner Meinung nach fürs Gelände zu lange so wie dus hast. Für Schule fahren auf der Piste sind sie (eher zu lange als zu kurz) richtig.


Gut, dann kann ich mir heuer auch noch Stöcke kaufen. Und ich kann mir einreden es ist wegen der Länge und nicht, weil die Uralt-Beta-Carver-Stöcke nimmer zum Outfit passen  :Wink: 

Dann wäre alles neu für heuer: Ski, Schuhe, Gwand, Stöcke... nur Helm, Brille und Handschuhe sind recycled. Mal schauen, was das Sparschwein sagt...

PS: Heute haben wir Serienbilder von mir gemacht. Schwungansatz hat gut gepasst. Nur werde ich dann im Schwung plötzlich zu gerade (aufrecht) und eher hecklastig. Deckt sich mit der Beobachtung, dass mir auf harten Pisten bei schnellen Schwüngen manchmal die Ski vorne zum Flattern beginnen. Mit mehr Druck auf der Schaufel ist's weg. Bilder habe ich aber noch net. Also kann ich's net online stellen.

----------


## daday

> Jaja.. das zu sag ich jetzt mal nix. Da ändern sich die Sachen jedes jahr einmal so dann wieder anders rum, nur damit Lerpläne und Bücher verkauft werden können.


RICHTIG! aber meistens ändern sich ja eh nur die bezeichnungen jedes jahr und alle 5 jahre is wieder das richtig was du vor den 5 jahren gemacht hast :P





> Mag sein, dass ich dann aber kein Carven nach österr. Skilehrplan.


den satz versteh ich nicht (fehlt da ein wort??) - net haun  :Mr. Red: 





> Gut, dann kann ich mir heuer auch noch Stöcke kaufen. Und ich kann mir einreden es ist wegen der länge und nicht, weil die Uralt-Beta-Carver-Stöcke nimmer zum Outfit passen


naja du kannst einfach den stock abschneiden, wenn sich der griff runternehmen lasst  :Smile: 

ps: wenn du die länge optimal finden willst kann ich dir empfehlen die freestyle stecken von div. marken zu kaufen die haben griffe ähnlich den lock on grips und damit lassen sie sich dann auch nach dem millimeter genauen kürzen wieder gemütlich zammstecken  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> fehlt da ein wort?


 Jo.. statt ich gehört IST..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Kann jemand was zum Dynafit Titan TF-X sagen. Der dürfte ja in einer ähnlichen Kategorie sein, wie der Black Diamond Factor.

----------


## georg

Probier ihn. Wie schon öfters erwähnt: Jede Marke und innerhalb der Marken jedes Modell ist anders und jeder Fuß individuell. Wenn man ungefähr weiß was man will nutzt es nix mehr sich allgemeine Ratschläge zu holen, der beste Schuh ist zu weich, zu hart, drückt, gibt keinen Halt, was auch immer wenn er nicht paßt.

----------


## noox

Danke Georg - dachte nur vielleicht gibt's was besonders negativ oder positiv dazu zu sagen. Leider ging's bei mir net früher wegen Skischuh zu schauen.

Aber heute hab' ich den Factor probiert. Echt sau geiles Gefühl in dem Schuh. Leider hatten sie bei 3 Geschäften meine Größe nicht. Aber nachdem ich die die halbe Nummer größer und kleiner probiert hab, danke ich, dass mir die Nummer dazwischen passt. Der Schuh ist leider schon ziemlich ausverkauft. Aber beim Eybl habens ma noch einen organisieren können. Sollte Mitte nächstere Woche dann soweit sein.  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Zum Avatar: Iiiihhhhhgitt. Völkl.. chinesische Kinderarbeitsski.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Die Ski-Szene ist für mich neu. Und ich hab halt jetzt an super Völkl-Kontakt. Mir daugen die Ski. Was anderes kenn ich net (außer meinen Head Supershape Pistencarver). Aber vielleicht kann mir ja nächstes Jahr jemand an richtig, richtig fetten österreichischen Ski günstig besorgen. Für heuer hab ich schon was ziemlich Fettes: Katana. Aber zum Ausprobieren einer neuen Powderlatte noch zu wenig Schnee. 

Avatar in größer: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hoto-5828.html

----------


## DH-Rooky

Lass da nix einreden Hannes, da georg will blos jedem an Head einreden damit die mehr Umsatz machen und er a neue Presse verkaufen kann  :Big Grin: 
Aber Völkl ham zur Zeit echt ned den besten Ruf  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Ich hab's net so verfolgt. Ich bild mir ein, dass das eher vor ein paar Jahren so war. Dass z.B. Kanten leicht ausreißen... 

Aber z.B. vom Katana habe ich schon verdammt viel Gutes gelesen. Auch der Mantra soll sich ziemlich gut schlagen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

ich schätz du werst es rausfinden wieviel der Katana taugt  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Lass da nix einreden Hannes, da georg will blos jedem an Head einreden damit die mehr Umsatz machen und er a neue Presse verkaufen kann


 So gesehen wär es egal, weil ob Head bei mir eine Presse kauft, oder Völkl ist mir blunzn. Bei den Chinesen würd das mit unserer sogar sicher besser funktionieren, weil sie mit dem Verfahren ein Online Qualitätsmanagement haben und Rennskiqualität ohne Herumprobieren vom Meister wie bei den jetzigen Primitivsandwichwerkzeugen.. aber das führt jetzt etwas zu weit weg vom Schuhproblem..  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Bin heute erstmals den Factor gefahren. Bei der ersten Fahrt ist er mir schon ziemlich eng vorgekommen. War sehr ungewohnt. Hab ihn a bissl lockerer gemacht, dann hat's gepasst.

Ich hab net das Gefühl, dass er ungut drückt. Also keine Schmerzen oder so. Allerdings sind mir die Zehen nach 2h halb abgefroren (also ziemliche Schmerzen, als sie wieder warm wurden). Ist vermutlich a blöde Zeit zum Testen bei unter 10 Grad Minus. Die unteren zwei Schnallen habe ich bald mal komplett aufgemacht. Hab trotzdem ziemlich guten Halt. Zehen kann ich gut bewegen, Rist steckt ziemlich drinnen.

Hab's jetzt zuhause mal 3h angehabt. Zehen sind eigentlich nur leicht eingeschlafen. Dafür die Fersen. Hab jetzt auch das Gefühl, als ob im Vorderfußbereich schon ein bisschen mehr Spielraum ist. Mal schauen, wie's morgen mit dem Frieren ist.

Ich gehe aber jetzt mal davon aus, dass sich das noch legt. Meinen alten Schuh konnte ich anfangs auch net lang anziehen. 

Ansonst kann ich noch net viel sagen, weil der Powder heute eher Scheiße war und man auf der Piste nix gesehen hat. Fersenhalt ist ziemlich geil. Hatte ein frische Blase auf der Ferse (ohne Blasenpflaster). War im Factor gar kein Problem. Im alten Schuh dafür umso mehr.

----------


## georg

Hm.. klingt nicht gut. Zehen halb abgefroren bei einem Schuh den du lockerer gemacht hast, heißt dir drückt es irgendwo die Blutzufuhr ab. -10°C sind ein Witz, da darf nix abfrieren, außer in einem Rennschuh.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Kann man den Thermoanpassen?

Geiler Fersenhalt ist gut so einen schuh gibts man dann ungern her. Fahr ihn noch ein wenig und wenn sich das nicht legt dann versuche festzustellen wo die Druckstelle(n) liegt und geh zum Händler der kann ihn dir weiten.

----------


## noox

Ob der thermoanpassbar ist, weiß ich gar nicht. Problem ist, dass ich so ziemlich das Gegenteil von am Plattfuß und damit einen relativ hohen Rist habe. 

Hab jetzt aber bemerkt, dass ich beim Rist deutlich mehr Platz habe, wenn ich auch die 3. Schnalle (von unten) eher locker lasse. Zehen schlafen so selbst beim Sitzen nicht mehr ein. Fersen allerdings schon. Fersenhalt ist trotz lockerer Schnallen gut und Seitenhalt sowieso. Mal schauen, wie sich das dann live beim Skifahren auswirkt. 

Am Dienstag werd ich's nochmals ausprobieren.

----------


## daday

klingt ehrlich gesagt net so toll, hast du den schuh unbedingt haben wollen, oder dich gscheit beraten lassen?





> Fahr ihn noch ein wenig und wenn sich das nicht legt dann versuche festzustellen wo die Druckstelle(n) liegt und geh zum Händler der kann ihn dir weiten.


das mit dem weiten is so a sache, - nämlich a schas - tschuldige - aber meistens bringt das garnix, weil sich die schale einfach so arg verformt das wo anders wieder druckt - wenns sichs nur um 1 bis 2 mm handelt dann lass ichs mri ja noch einreden aber aus eigener erfahrung weiss ich das des nicht die lösung ist, schon gar net wenn i mir den schuh nagelneu hol, da is gscheiter ich schau das ich an anderen find der perfekt passt!

----------


## noox

Ich werd ihn morgen nochmals fahren. Hatte ihn jetzt vorgestern und gestern vorm Fernseher bzw. Computer jeweils 2-3h an. Zehen schlafen nimmer ein. Ferse schon leicht. 

Ich hab mir den Schuh eingebildet. Bin drinnengestanden und er hat mir voll daugt. Ich hab auch nicht wirklich Druckstellen. Einzig am Rist, aber das ist bei mir immer. Und weh tut die auch nicht. Hab grundsätzlich ein Durchblutungsproblem in den Füßen. Ich renn auch zuhause im Winter mit geschlossenen Schuhen rum, weil mir sonst zu kalt ist. Wenn ich mir den alten Schuh Vollgas zuklemme, dann frieren mir auch die Zehen ab. Und beim alten weichen Schuh hab ich mehrere Skitage gebraucht, bis ich den länger als 2h ausgehalten hab. Aber danach bin ich bald mal drin rumgeschwommen...

Ich glaube und hoffe, dass ich mit dem Factor zurechtkomme, wenn ich am Anfang einfach die mittleren 2 Schnallen relativ locker lasse. Halt hab ich da drinnen eh mehr als genug.

----------


## daday

> Ich hab mir den Schuh eingebildet. Bin drinnengestanden und er hat mir voll daugt. Ich hab auch nicht wirklich Druckstellen. Einzig am Rist, aber das ist bei mir immer. Und weh tut die auch nicht. Hab grundsätzlich ein Durchblutungsproblem in den Füßen. Ich renn auch zuhause im Winter mit geschlossenen Schuhen rum, weil mir sonst zu kalt ist. Wenn ich mir den alten Schuh Vollgas zuklemme, dann frieren mir auch die Zehen ab.


naja wenigstens bist ehrlich zu dir selbst, ich bild mir auch immer was ein und wunder mich dann nachher warums net so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstell...

vl hilft in deinem fall wirklich nur ein strolz oder ähnliches - kannst dir ja im laufe der zeit statt einer neuen gabel oder so holen - soll ja spaß machen das skifahren,  weil lustig is das net wennst an jedem lift die schnallen alle auf machst - wir sind ja keine weltcup fahrer... aber ich versteh dich da schon :P

----------


## georg

Klar ist das mit dem Weiten so eine Sache. Aber das Material wird dabei auch gestreckt, das fehlt nicht woanders. Aber das hilft natürlich nur eingeschränkt einen überhaupt nicht passenden Schuh macht das nicht passend. 1-2mm klingen nicht viel, können aber wenn es sich um die Durchblutung handelt alles ausmachen. Weiten war auch nur ein Sammelbegriff für sämtliche Umbauarbeiten, sowohl am Innenschuh als auch an der Schale. Es geht vieles aber man sollte wissen was man tut. Bei einem neuen so teuren Schuh würd ich selber damit nicht anfangen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ich hab auch immer kalte Füße gehabt und brauch zHaus Schlapfen sonst frieren mir meine Füße ab. Ich hab geglaubt damit muß man sich abfinden bis ich passende Schuhe hatte. Seitdem geh ich bei -25°C auch noch gerne Skifahren. Naja, zumindest hab ich keine kalten Füße.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

Bei einem hohen Rist brauchst dann aber einen Garmont eher auch nicht probieren die passen nur Leuten mit Füßen ohne Rist.

Aber daday hat schon recht. Wenn du einen Problemfuß hast, dann hilft dir nur ein strolz und sonst nix.

----------


## noox

Ich war gestern nochmals fahren. Es relativ warm und ich hatte keine Probleme mehr. Kleine Zehen sind hin und wieder eingeschlafen. Ging aber weg, wenn ich sie bewusst bewegt habe. Wird vermutlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich sie bei kaltem Wetter nicht so fest zumachen darf.

Halt ist aber so oder so für mich sehr gut. Ganz was anderes wenn man in zerfahrenen Schnee reinfährt.

----------


## Tyrolens

Hallo. Hängt oft auch davon ab, ob man sich den Schuh auch richtig angezogen hat (Rist muss ganz nach hinten) und ob man passende Socken hat. ich nehme immer die dünnsten Falken, die gehen recht gut.
Habe damals meinen Schuh um 1/2 Nummer zu klein gekauft. Hat über eine Saison gedauert, bis der sich ausreichend geweitet hat.

----------


## noox

3,5 Skitage hat die Gehfunktion gehalten ...

----------


## georg

Das gibts ja nicht.  :EEK!: 
Ärgerlich sowas. Bei dem Preis eine Frechheit.

----------


## noox

War heute beim Eybl. Der Verkäufer hat nichtmal nachgefragt, an anderen Schuh genommen und das Teil ummontiert...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich hoff mal diese Reaktion bedeutet nicht, daß das Problem scho bekannt is und des öfter vorkommt.

----------


## noox

Bei Vorjahrsmodell ist es öfters vorgekommen. Hab auf freeskiers.net von einem gelesen, dem's bei 30 Skitagen 4 mal gebrochen ist. Aber angeblich haben sie da was verbessert. 

Bei mir war's eine Rückenlage-Landung. Dachte eigentlich es sei weich - aber Untergrund war bockhart. Habs auch net dastanden und bin am Rücken gelegen. Außerdem könnte sein, dass die Arretierung noch nicht gscheit drinnen war, da ich die Gehfunktion erst 15m vorher rausgetan hab, und eventuell nicht g'scheit geschaut hab, ob's eh schon fixiert ist.  :Frown: 

Hoffen wir mal, dass es jetzt hält. Der Sprung war keine 1,5m Höhenunterschied hoch - nur a kleine Kante.

----------


## Tyrolens

Du hast einen Black Dimanond Schuh?

----------


## noox

Ja. ....

----------


## Tyrolens

Black Dimanond ist ziemlich kulant. Müssen sie auch.  :Wink: 
Nein, ich kenne das nur von der Skiener, wo es ein bis zwei Saisonen gedauert hat, bis sie die Probleme in den Griff bekamen.


Gruß,

Thomas

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Außerdem könnte sein, dass die Arretierung noch nicht gscheit drinnen war, da ich die Gehfunktion erst 15m vorher rausgetan hab, und eventuell nicht g'scheit geschaut hab, ob's eh schon fixiert ist.


Also du fährst teilweise auch mit der unarretierten Gehfunktion?
Oder seits raufgangen und 15m nachm Start wars hin?

----------


## noox

Wir sind rausgequert... da ist die Gehfunktion praktisch. Gehfunktion raus. 10-20m gefahren. Kleine Kante... zack...  Wobei eigentlich müsste sie drinnengewesen sein, weil wenn ich 15m fahr, dann bin ich normalerweise so tief in die Knie, dass sie einrasten müsste.

----------


## georg

> Also du fährst teilweise auch mit der unarretierten Gehfunktion?


 Ich fahre sehr oft im Gehmodus, weil ich oft zu faul bin mich zu bücken oder zum Aufwärmen weil man da bewußter vorne stehen muß.

Wie auch immer eine Gehfunktion darf nicht brechen wenn ich damit fahre oder man sie vor dem Fahren deaktiviert aber erst während dem Fahren einrastet. Letzteres ist bei vielen Tourengehern die Standardvorgangsweise. Abgesehen davon wo sollte der Unterschied von den Kräften her sein ob man im Stehen einrastet oder beim Fahren?

----------


## noox

Ja stimmt. 

Ich bin dann am Sonntag den halben Tag bei einem Fuß mit Gehfunktion gefahren. Am Abend hatte ich aber dann Probleme mit dem Knöchl. Tut bis heute weh, wenn ich nach vorne oder hinten biege. Stiegengehen war aber nur für kurze Zeit a Problem.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Abgesehen davon wo sollte der Unterschied von den Kräften her sein ob man im Stehen einrastet oder beim Fahren?


Darauf war meine Frage nicht bezogen aber einen Unterschied macht das ganz sicher, die Geschwindigkeit, mit der es einrastet, wird sich ja mitunter stark unterscheiden.
Sowas muß das Teil aber trotzdem aushalten.
Kann halt mal passieren bei so feinen Gussteilen denk ich.

----------


## georg

> aber einen Unterschied macht das ganz sicher


 Warum? Die Raste verhindert ja nur das zu weite nach hinten Lehnen. Nach vorne muss der Schuh ja flexibel bleiben (das wird durch die Schnallen abgefangen). Die Raste besteht meist aus einem Stift der durch Federkraft in einen Schlitz (Bohrung) gedrückt wird. Daher muss es egal sein, ob ich im Stehen den Stift einrasten lasse oder im Fahren, die Geschwindigkeit des Stiftes erledigt die Federkraft. Dann erst verhindert der Stift das wie oben schon erwähnte zu weite Zurücklehnen, ob die Raste vorher eingeklinkt war oder nicht muss dafür egal sein.

Das wäre genauso wie wenn du sagen würdest mit einem Freilauf vom Radl darf man nicht schnell gefahren sein, bevor man wieder reintritt bzw. man muß stehenbleiben bevor man wieder antreten darf.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Damit ist eine Fehlbedienung der Gehfunktion eigentlich grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen. Außer die Konstruktion ist dermassen vertrottelt, aber dann tritt man nach dem dritten Bruch vom Kauf zurück.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also eigentlich wollt i das ned ausdiskutieren aber da Herr Gscheitloch kanns ned lassen oder?  :Big Grin: 
Also i erklär da wie ichs mein.
Wenn man den Stift im Stehen einrastet is er quasi unbelastet und wenn ma ihn dann belastet sitzt er scho sauber in seiner Bohrung. Wenn das Ding jetz noch nicht eingerastet is und mich hauts gscheit nach hinten klatscht der Stift mit Schwung in die Bohrung. Ich würd mal meinen das is ungefähr so wie eine Bohrung, die bereits ausgeschlagen is, die wird auch immer weiter ausschlagen sobald der Stift drin Spiel hat.
Und um das zu beenden. *Na i glaub ned, daß es deswegen kaputt gangen is!!!!* Ging nur ums Prinzip.
Alles klar?  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Wenn das Ding jetz noch nicht eingerastet is und mich hauts gscheit nach hinten klatscht der Stift mit Schwung in die Bohrung.


 Ah.. das ist dein Denkfehler. Der Stift klatscht in die Bohrung sobald es dich nach vorne haut - und das ist elastisch weil der Schuh in diese Richtung nachgibt also von da aus keine Gefahr für die Klinkenkonstruktion. Weil sonst müßte es dich zuerst so schnell nach vorne schmeißen, dass der Stift keine Chance hätte einzuklinken. Das gibt es nicht. Denkbar wäre deine Variante nur, wenn ich unter massiver Vorlage die Gehfunktion deaktiviere, dann unter derselben massiven Vorlage anfange zu fahren und erst dann würde ich die Spannung auslassen und mich nach hinten schmeissen lassen, damit der Stift von der anderen Seite - jetzt unter voller Belastung - einrastet. Sehr theoretisch, aber möglich.



> Und um das zu beenden. Na i glaub ned, daß es deswegen kaputt gangen is!!!! Ging nur ums Prinzip.
> Alles klar?


 Weiß ich. Mir gehts auch nur ums Prinzip Rechthaben.  :Big Grin:   :Twisted:   :Devil:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Einig ma uns, daß wir einfach beide soooo gscheit san  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Darauf kann ich mich einigen, unter der Bedingung, dass ich recht habe.  :Big Grin:   :Devil:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Du hast Recht und wer Recht hat zoit a Maß  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Das wäre eine sehr einseitige Regelung, sozusagen ein Diktat und in Diktaten war ich schon immer schlecht solange mir diktiert wurde. Du könntest riskieren, dass ich das TOTAL falsch verstehe und was ganz anderes serviere.  :Big Grin:

----------

